# Best thing for a puppy to chew on?



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Our 4 month old wants to chew on everything in sight. I have heard that rawhides and pig ears are not good for them. What is something healthy for him to chew on? I also heard cow bones are good.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome to SM! 

I purchase the www.heartypet.com - Free Range Dog Chews Moo! BULK Bully Sticks
These are safe and last a long time. These bully sticks have absolutely no odor nor stain any flooring fibers.

I also buy some flossies locally that are from a farmer here that are safe too.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you. Those look great. I think I will give them a try.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, they were sold out. And, the factory is moving to another country, so there is no product at this time. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

It might be too hard for a puppy but I give Charlie deer antlers now. A bit pricey but I find they last the longest for him since he's such a heavy chewer. I also give him bully sticks aka also called bullwrinkles.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have use these for over 2 years. Never had an issue with them. Only Natural Pet Beef Tendons


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have always used the soft nylon bones that come in flavors. They are safe, do not splinter, nor do chunks break off that they they can choke on. They last forever. My Malts love them. Most pet stores carry these.:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

setell said:


> It might be too hard for a puppy but I give Charlie deer antlers now. A bit pricey but I find they last the longest for him since he's such a heavy chewer. I also give him bully sticks aka also called bullwrinkles.


 I used to have a heavy chewer, too. I gave him the really hard bones and my vet told me to stop because the bones were breaking his teeth. Yikes! :mellow:


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

aprilb said:


> I used to have a heavy chewer, too. I gave him the really hard bones and my vet told me to stop because the bones were breaking his teeth. Yikes! :mellow:


hmmm I wonder how hard deer antlers are vs bully sticks. At least now that I've started giving deer antlers it's curb his desire to chew a bit which is good. He's destroyed less stuff toys!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

pm203 said:


> Well, they were sold out. And, the factory is moving to another country, so there is no product at this time. Back to the drawing board.


That's interesting, I just ordered the 5" and 6" from here:
Catalog Section: Moo! Dog Chews

Josey and Cody aren't chewers. I could buy them one bone and it would last for a lifetime. Mandy is my big chewer here. We live in deer country, so, I've tried the deer antlers. Mandy wouldn't touch them. She likes the bullies and flossies. You could also go to Petedge and order their rope toys for puppies. They have some scented/flavored rope toys that are safe for teething puppies and made for this purpose. The scent last for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I have use these for over 2 years. Never had an issue with them. Only Natural Pet Beef Tendons


 Thank you everyone for your help. I am going to try these. Hopefully, they don't stain the carpet or smell too bad.


----------

